
BrowserStack Explains the Hacking Attack with Honesty and Maturity - anu_gupta
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/browserstack-hack-attack-explanation-297
======
mnsc
"We have a trace and the IP of the hacker."

Now all they need is a GUI interface using visual basic.

